# not bad, lunch time sketch



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

That's really nice!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he looks like a happy fishy ^_^


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Hahhaha! That mouth! Great expression


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i didnt know how i could convey that bettas have that top feeder style mouth from this perspective so i arched his mouth. tried to give it that japanese koi fish art style. i'll put in some real effort and some hours to make a really nice drawing. thanks for the kind comments, i really makes me want to draw more (which i havent really been doing much lately)


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

That is so adorable! You did a really great job on it.


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

So awesome!


----------

